# New Fish Room



## AquaticMadness

I have some pics of my fish room from startup to finish that I setup in the begining of June.




































































































It took me a few weeks. I had to do most of the setup by myself.


----------



## Little-Fizz

Lol!!! Awesome! I would kill to do something like that. Lol it looks like things were pretty hectic at the beginning. Tanks everywhere :shock: 

Thats an huge collections of tanks, how many is there exactly and whats the biggest and smallest one? 


Looks awesome, lol this is the worst case of MTS I've ever seen! :lol:


----------



## southafrica1001

wow you lucky person . my dream one day XD. it looks beautiful good luck with it


----------



## AquaticMadness

There are 80 tanks on the system in the basement that are full and running. Hectic doesn't even begin to describe it. When I move the setup again I will have prebuilt everything so I can move the tanks one at a time. I had the system off the rental trucks and in the basement in a few hours and then it took a couple days to get the tanks with fish up on stands. Biggest tank is 265 gallons which is for my wild colony of Moba Frontosa and the smallest are my 10 gallon tanks for my fry. You can see a lot of what I breed on my website http://aquaticmadness.com I lost around 387 fish when something spiked the water parameters but now all is well minus 12,000 worth of stock i'm back up and running and have added some new fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz

:shock: You my friend are a mad man!! Haha just kidding, thats really cool. I can't believe you have 80 tanks lol. Is one day a week dedicated to water changes? :lol: 

Sorry to hear you had a hard go at it for a while. But clearly your rebuilding your empire. Very nice!


----------



## AquaticMadness

Thanks. I have another 13 tanks scattered in almost every room upstairs which does not impress the girlfriend. I have been starting up more tanks downstairs also. Should be close to 100 by now up and going. Finally got my hands on some rare cichlids and it's starting to get better now.


----------



## willow

Wow!! well congratulations you have done amazingly.
i hope you keep the pics comming,i enjoyed looking at the progress.


----------



## AquaticMadness

Thanks willow. I will start posting pics of some of my beautiful breeding stock either here or in a photography forum if there is one.


----------



## willow

there is a section for your tank pictures. 
and you can include specific pictures of your fish too,
we love seeing peoples set up and fish pics here.
fresh water pictures and videos,is the bit you want.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Excuse me while I drool...


----------



## FuzzAz

Thank you for those pictures, now I can show my wife what too many fish tanks looks like.


----------



## iamntbatman

FuzzAz said:


> Thank you for those pictures, now I can show my wife what too many fish tanks looks like.


 :rofl: 

Seriously though...that's gonna be me in the future. I'm already at seven tanks...soon to be ten...sheesh!


----------



## AquaticMadness

iamntbatman said:


> FuzzAz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for those pictures, now I can show my wife what too many fish tanks looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Seriously though...that's gonna be me in the future. I'm already at seven tanks...soon to be ten...sheesh!
Click to expand...

Now that is funny!!


----------



## ken90

how's it going? any more pictures?


----------



## Mirta

That's just amazing. That girlfriend must be a real princess if she is not impressed. :wink:


----------



## MRQuad

are you gonna be selling the fish? or just a collection? it looks nice man.. i'm jealous..


----------



## AquaticMadness

I sell them. My website is http://aquaticmadness.com I also ship and give a guarantee on shipping that most people or businesses don't. I ship mostly usps priority and express mail. I guarantee live arrival for 3 days in transit on all juvies and if you receive a DOA I reship replacements free of charge. Meaning I pay shipping on the replacements which a lot of people are not willing to do. 

I am starting to get a nice collection of Victorians going and if there are any fish you guys can't find or think I should breed I am open to suggestions. If they are too expensive somewhere else I will buy breeders and sell nice cheap juvies.

I just got my hands on the following Victorians

Pundamilia sp. Red Flank
Pundamilia sp. Blue Bar Hippo Point
Pundamilia Nyereri "Anchor Islands"
Xystichromis Phytophagus Lake Kanyaboli

The Red Flanks are very rare and I was told there are only 3 people in the US with them and only one is a breeding group.

I have and breed everything on my website except a few of the species toward the bottom of the list. I think I need to update it but I have been very busy lately.


----------



## eclarkhb

Nice looking room!

How are you handling regular water changes? Any clever shortcuts for all the tanks? From the pics it looks like each tank has its own water...

Also, how are you handling heat?

I'm looking into building fishroom as well (but much smaller) - any lessons learned or shortcuts that you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

EC


----------



## AquaticMadness

Water chaqnges are simple. Since the system runs off a swimming pool pump I just run pvc out a window and blow the pump off outside. Heat is controlled now by a vent free heater in the basement. Keep the ambient room temp up to keep the water warm. I have had a lot of problems with this system. A good trial and error start so next time I move and have to set it up again I can do it easily. Moving appears to be in the near future. My gf has lost it over this whole project and wants me out.


----------



## kritas

LMAO

AquaticMadness: I'm almost finished the project babe
Girlfriend: I don't care, it's either me or the fish.
AquaticMadness: The doors that way then--->

:notworthy:


----------



## AquaticMadness

kritas said:


> LMAO
> 
> AquaticMadness: I'm almost finished the project babe
> Girlfriend: I don't care, it's either me or the fish.
> AquaticMadness: The doors that way then--->
> 
> :notworthy:


 

How true it is. She always said I was obsessed with the fish and loved them more. This was not true, if she was into animals of any kind it might be different. Come in between me and my dream all I have to say is 
nah nah nah nahh, nah nah nah nahh.. hey hey hey goodbye! :-D


----------



## dallops_of_polyps

lmao kritas you have around 99 more tanks than me haha


----------



## wendex

Can't wait to see more pictures - maybe you could post some of the tanks you've got set up upstairs ) bet uv got some pretty cool fish.

I'm thinking it could be worse for your gf u could have lots of reptiles downstairs uuuuurh now that's scary! heh just run that idea by her maybe :twisted:


----------



## Flashygrrl

So just curious...where is this traveling fish show located ATM anyways?


----------



## FishKid91

That is so freaking awesome! I'd love to even have half the tanks you do! Being 17 and not having a job sucks! I don't have the money to buy a nice tank. The biggest one I have is a 29? gallon and it's for my turtles. So for right now I'm stuck with a 20gal. I'd like to get a bigger tank but right now I can't. If you don't mind me asking, how much money did you spend on all those tanks!?


----------



## AquaticMadness

The money was around $8,000 for everything but it's all gone now. I am in upstate NY. My website is up and will have to be updated. My ex pulled the heat and shut the blower down when I wasn't there so everything has died and I am homeless and have no fish. I will rebuild and it will be better. I will keep you all updated. It is nice being single now though.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps

Did she do it on purpose because that's a jerk move. Haha I don't know how this site takes to swearing.


----------



## Nudist

i hate to hear what she did but hang in there and you will make it bigger and better next time.

Steve


----------



## toddkelly12

dude i would report her to the aspca. dont they cover all pets? you could probably get her arrested for animal cruelty. but let me switch from the legal side of me (uga law school is in my future). you shouldve taken your tanks and left the fish in her basement.....all of them. so then she would have to clean up what she had done.


----------



## dramaqueen

That was a very irresponsible and cruel thing to do.


----------



## wendex

I'm truely shocked what a sick thing to do! Goodluck getting started again.


----------



## AquaticMadness

Wouldn't be such a bad thing but I can't have any of my tanks. Only my 125 gallon with my 4 Oscars but I have no where to put it. Pisses me off like no one knows. Retribution is my plan. Nothing better than me succeeding to piss her off.


----------



## AquaticMadness

I had some amazing strains of fish that I can't replace.


----------



## Kim

Oh man, she KILLED your fish to get back at you!!! That is just as low as it can get, killing innocent animals because of your own issues! Pick your battles with your own species you #$%^& ! Ok, sorry about my rant, but I bet if it were dogs or cats she wouldn't have done it, and if she did she would be arrested at once!

Jeesh...congrats to you for keeping your cool though. I would have gotten dangerously angry I think. I just hear about animal abuse and my pulse like doubles!

Good luck rebuilding everything.


----------



## AquaticMadness

So I went and cleaned my system over the weekend....

Oh what a sad sight it was....









The smell of dead fish....

I had a good bucket full of rotting fish after I picked what was left out of the tanks. One of her friends shut of the air to all of the tanks that appeared to be completely dead and little did he know Synodontis catfish don't move much when they are alive. I found one just barely clinging to life. He was in 46 degree water and still kicking. I put him in a warm tank after trying to aclimate him over the period of an hour but he didn't make it. He tried like hell to survive but it didn't work.

I drained the entire system except the 6 tanks that still have fish in them. Made the whole house smell. I picked a dead mouse out of one of the sumps that was fairly rotten... I almost threw up and wanted to cry.... It will take a while to scrub down all the tanks and get them clean for new stock. It was definately a heartbreaker. I knew every tanks inhabitants which made it harder. My Albino Eureka Red was huge from deterioration and fungus.... He was my favorite one... I haven't seen one as nice as him anywhere..



R.I.P









Oh well time to move on now that the hard part is over. This is what remains:

2 - Synodontis Eupterus 7"
1 - Synodontis Frontosus 3.5"
2 - Common Plecos 4"
1 - Rhino Pleco 10"
1 - Mabled Sailfin Pleco 10"
Mated pair of Parachromis Freidrichsthalii
WC colony Moba Frontosa(2m,5f)
2 - Aulonocara Albino Strawberry Peacock males
45 - Freddy juvies
2m/3f Afra Cobue breeders
2m/2f Red Top Hongi breeders
3 Adult Tangerine/Pigeon Blood Discus
13 - Xystichromis Phytophagus juvies
12+ - Red Top Hongi juvies
12+ - Labidochromis Caeruleus juvies
1 - Marbled Bullhead 10"+

Seems like a lot kind of but it's nothing. It's like 1% of what I had, if that, so in perspective it isn't much at all, but it's a start.


----------



## dramaqueen

I am SO sorry for your losses and that you had to clean all that up.I'm sure it was very difficult for you.


----------



## Tyyrlym

That seems like something that you could press charges or file suit over. It's wanton destruction of your property. If you really did fuss with keeping the temperature proper that much there's no way she couldn't have known that shutting it off wouldn't result in that kind of damage.


----------



## d0r0g0

wow, sorry about all that damage...hope it doesn't take you too long to get back up and running


----------



## impact4

Take her to court. That is one of the worst thing she could have done


----------



## impact4

I actually think the aspca would help pay for a lawyer.


----------



## doctorb

So we can assume the website details are wrong? I went to see if ordering a fish or two would be a way to help out but all the lists are dated last June.


----------

